# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Syndroom van Sjögren - Artikel

## maureen557

Wie heeft info over de ziekte van sjogren

bedankt:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Maureen, ik heb hier wat informatie over het Syndroom van Sjögren voor je!
*
De hoofdklachten:*
Het syndroom van Sjögren kenmerkt zich vooral door de volgende klachten:

_Oogklachten_

Branderig of jeukend gevoel in de ogen en het gevoel of er zand of een vuiltje in de ogen zit. Verder kan het oogwit wat droog zijn of de ogen ´s morgens wat plakken.

_Mondklachten_

Vooral de klacht dat men moet drinken bij het eten van droog voedsel, omdat men het anders niet weg krijgt, komt vaak voor. Daarnaast maakt de droge mond het spreken vaak moeilijk en kan de keel zeer doen. ´S nachts heeft men vaak water naast het bed staan.

_Moeheid_

Algemene vermoeidheid, die plots op kan komen, maar die in het algemeen in de loop van de dag sterker wordt en met rusten verlicht.

_Spier- en gewrichtspijnen
_
Vaak komen symmetrische gewrichtspijnen voor die wisselend van ernst en plaats zijn. Daarnaast kunnen deze plaatsen tevens ontstekingsverschijnselen (warm, gezwollen, pijnlijk) vertonen, die eerder op de kleine gewrichten van handen en voeten voorkomen als in de grotere zoals de knieën. Ze verdwijnen meestal vanzelf binnen enkele weken en laten in tegenstelling tot reuma geen blijvende schade achter.

_Fenomeen van Raynaud_

Het fenomeen van Raynaud kenmerkt zich door het door koude blauw/wit verkleuren van handen en voeten. Dit hoeft niet specifiek ernstige koude te zijn zoals vorst, maar kan al op kamertemperatuur of bv. onder de douche voorkomen.

*Nevenklachten:*

Naast de bovengenoemde hoofdklachten kunnen de volgende klachten zich ook voordoen: grieperig gevoel, droge huid, droge vagina, leukopenie (te laag aantal leukocyten = witte bloedlichaampjes), obstipatie, bronchitis, vasculitis (bloedvatontsteking), verminderde nierfunctie, doofheid en bv. een Candida albicans infectie in de mond. Daarnaast gaat het syndroom van Sjögren soms samen met: non-Hodgkin lymfoom, trombopenie (verlaagd aantal bloedplaatjes), migraine, overgevoeligheid voor geneesmiddelen, aangezichtspijn, carpale tunnel syndroom en schildklierziekten.

*Hoe vaak komt het syndroom van Sjögren voor?*
Ongeveer 6 van elke 1000 mensen heeft het syndroom van Sjögren. Van elke 10 patiënten zijn er 9 vrouw.

*Oorzaak*
De oorzaak van het syndroom van Sjögren is een auto-immune aanval op onze vochtafscheidende klieren, waarvan de directe oorzaak niet bekend is. Een voorbeeld van de klieren waar Sjögren zijn auto-immuun op richt zijn bijvoorbeeld speekselklieren (vandaar de herkenbare droge mond) en traanklieren (vandaar de jeukende of branderige ogen). Vaak (maar lang niet altijd) worden HLA antilichamen gevonden.

*Diagnose*
Voor de diagnose worden diverse criteria gebruikt, dat wil zeggen een set van klachten en afwijkingen welke een patiënt moet vertonen. Hieronder vallen ervaringsvragen aan de patiënt over bv. oog en mondklachten, diverse oogtesten, lip- en speekselklieronderzoek en bloedonderzoek.

*Het verloop van de ziekte*
De klachten en afwijkingen vertonen vaak een individueel en golvend verloop. Verder is er geen definieerbare aanleiding aan te wijzen het oplaaiende karakter van de ziekte. De vermoeidheid is vaak de meest ingrijpende klacht naast de oogirritatie en de droogte van de mond. Het individuele karakter maakt een verdere definiëring van prognose en het voorkomen van aanvallen onmogelijk, doordat de ene persoon er na verloop van tijd, met wat kleine aanpassingen, goed meer om kan gaan, terwijl een ander zijn hele leven vergald ziet worden. De ziekte op zichzelf is niet levensbedreigend en ook de algemene levensverwachting wordt er niet nadelig door beïnvloed. Wel kan de “ levenskwaliteit” door aard van de klachten ernstig aangetast worden.

In een enkel geval komen echter ernstige complicaties voor zoals: non-Hodgkin (bij 5 % van de Sjögen-lijders), een ontsteking in de longen en glomerulonefritis (een ontsteking aan het nierfiltersysteem).

*Behandeling*
Het syndroom van Sjögren kan zoals alle auto-immuunziekten niet genezen worden in de zin dat de oorzaak van de ziekte kan worden aangepakt. Wel kunnen sommige klachten effectief worden bestreden, bijvoorbeeld kunsttranen tegen droge ogen. Verder kunnen door de behandeling eventuele complicaties (zoals onder het kopje hoofdklachten vernoemd voorkomen worden.

*Wat te doen als u het syndroom van Sjögren vermoedt?*
Als u zich herkend in bovenstaande klachten, dan kunt u dit idee opperen bij uw specialist. Bent u onder behandeling van de huisarts, wijs hem hier dan eens op of vraag een verwijzing naar een kundig specialist,bv een reumatoloog.. 

_Bron:www.hypomaarniethappy.nl_

----------


## gezondheidsfreak

> Wie heeft info over de ziekte van sjogren
> 
> bedankt:


En voor meer info kan je altijd kijken op http://www.nvsp.nl en daar staat ook hoe je in contact kan komen de nationale vereniging sjögren patiënten waar ze je verder op de goede weg kunnen helpen.

----------


## ElsTh

Wel kan de “ levenskwaliteit” door aard van de klachten ernstig aangetast worden.

Bij mijn moeder was dit zo erg, dat zij geen andere uitweg meer zag. Het is niet levensbedreigend maar wel levensdodend.

----------


## pauline47

Beste, kijk ook eens op www.cibliga.be, bij mij is dit in 2003 vastgesteld, een goede reumatoloog is van belang, groetjes Pauline

----------

